# humidity and temps???



## john_jb1 (Aug 29, 2007)

hey, what are the humidity and temperatures needed for African mantis and spotted eyed flower mantis ooths??

thanks  

-john_jb1-


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 29, 2007)

> hey, what are the humidity and temperatures needed for African mantis and spotted eyed flower mantis ooths??thanks
> 
> -john_jb1-


African mantis ooth is hardy will hatch in room temp./humidity, mist lightly once every 2-4 days.

I keep the Gambian spotted eye ooth warmer (85F) and mist every other day.


----------



## john_jb1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks yen  , whats 85f in centigrade? and how much did you say that Giant Asian Ooth was?

-john-


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 30, 2007)

85f is about 28C, african mantis ooths hatch best at 60-70% humidity


----------

